# Sacred 2



## Nathyrra (1. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

nachdem es ja von Diablo 3 eine Portal Seite gibt, dachte ich mir heute, nachdem ich endlich Sacred 2 anspielen konnte, warum gibts davon eigentlich auf buffed nix? Vor allem weil es ne deutsche Produktion ist! Das spiel ist - vorrausgesetzt man mag solche Action-RPs- absolut klasse, spieltechnisch, sowie auch von der Grafik her. Und lobenswert ist auch das Lizenz-System was man sich da bei Ascaron erdacht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur mal so als kleine Anregung, wär schön wenn ihr das aufnehmen würdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0m3Z (6. Oktober 2008)

Buffed ist aber auch eigentlich nur ein portal für 
online Rollenspiele...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (7. Oktober 2008)

@G0m3Z: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Sacred 2 genau wie Diablo 3 ein ARPG ist, welches man Online und Offline spielen kann, der einzige Grund, kein Forum für Sacred 2, aber eins für Diablo3 zu haben scheint mir zu sein, dass Blizzard irgendwie die Finger im Spiel hat.


----------



## DocFloppy (8. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> der einzige Grund, kein Forum für Sacred 2, aber eins für Diablo3 zu haben scheint mir zu sein, dass Blizzard irgendwie die Finger im Spiel hat.



Geil. Verschwörungstheorien... ich glaub an die Bielefeldverschwörung...Bielefeld gibs nämlich garnicht...oder kennst DU jemanden der da herkommt? neeeeee, kennt keiner. Ausser Du gehörst zu den Verschwörern.

.....sorry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ich glaub einfach mal das D2/D3 hauptsächlich online gezockt wurde, also von der überwiegenden Masse der Leute, bzw. es haben ja eben auch Massen gespielt. Sacred hatte geringeren Zulauf. Is halt net so populär.

Glaub Blizz hat da nix mit zu tun.


----------



## Ghrodan (8. Oktober 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Na ich glaub einfach mal das D2/D3 hauptsächlich online gezockt wurde...



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass D3 hier ein Forum hat, obwohl es noch nichtmal erschienen ist!? 
Und Sacred 2 ist vor kurzem erschienen und wird laut den bisher erschienenen Tests als große Kampfansage für Diablo 3 gehandelt, warum man da kein Forum für bereitstellt, obwohl es, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass es schon erschienen ist, viel mehr Duskussionstoff bietet, versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass D3 hier ein Forum hat, obwohl es noch nichtmal erschienen ist!?
> Und Sacred 2 ist vor kurzem erschienen und wird laut den bisher erschienenen Tests als große Kampfansage für Diablo 3 gehandelt, warum man da kein Forum für bereitstellt, obwohl es, auf Grund der Tatsache, dass es schon erschienen ist, viel mehr Duskussionstoff bietet, versteh ich einfach nicht.




Ci glaube nicht, dass Sacred 2 ein Konkurrenzprodukt ist...schau mal im offiziellen Forum. Es gibt bereits jetzt 700 verschiedende Threads im Technik Forum, wo verärgerte Spieler berichten, was mit dem Game los ist

- Jede Menge Bugs in Game
- Soundprobleme
- Grafikkartenprobleme
- Mysteriöse Abstürze
- Spiel startet nicht
- Online Spiel nicht möglich
- usw.

Auch der am Release Tag erschienene Content Patch von ca. 500mb hat wohl einiges verbessert, allerdings auch vieles verschlimmert!
Ich hatte mir das Spiel auch gekauft und musste sehen, wie ich es schnell wieder losbekomme. Es ließ sich nicht mal starten.


----------



## Thront (12. Oktober 2008)

WARNUNG:​
*noch mal an alle:

macht nicht den fehler und kauft sacred 2, denn:
*
*sacred 2 ist das mit abstand schlechtest designte spiel aller zeiten. *

na gut- nach hello kitty online​


----------



## Madrake (13. Oktober 2008)

jaja - zu den zwei Postern über mir...

Apropo zu den Bugs...

die meisten sind so gut wie nicht erwähnenswert...
Der Absturzbug - es gibt ja die Funktion das man bei Questabgabe bzw. Dungeon rein und raisgehen das das Programm automatisch abspeichert, und so nicht "viel" verloren ist...

^btw. wegen den Absturzen es gibt ne Lösung schon - lasst das Programm einfach im Windows Modus (Fenstermodus) laufen, hatte seitdem bisher noch keinerlei absurde Absturze mehr.

Onlinespiel ist möglich (Lobby wird täglich zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr runtergefahren zur Wartung)
Grafik und SOundkartenprobleme sind meist von den Usern Hardwareprobleme die so gut wie nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben - man kann diese aber umgehen, wenn man weiß wie^^



@ Thront - wie soll die Grafik bei dir aussehen??? - so wie Diablo 1??? - btw. die Grafik ist absolut Klasse... - und wenn du das SPiel nichtmal getestet hattest halt dich dann da raus...




Demnach wenn dieses Spiel "Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel" im Single als auch Multiplayer (auch über Internet nicht nur LAN) zum Spielen ist ist es auch ein Onlinespiel genauso wie Diablo 1 - 3.

Warum hat dann Diablo ein separates Forum? Und Sacred noch nicht - ist ja nicht der erste Teil von Sacred (gibt ja auch noch Sacred 1 mit dem AddOn Underworld).


Dies ist doch ein Portal für "Online-Spiele"? Und Sacred 2 ist online spielbar - genauso wie Diablo. Und umsonst hat Sacred 2 nicht schon "Goldstatus" erlangt noch bevor das Spiel überhaupt auf dem Markt war... - nur soviel von Popularität des Spieles... - man berichtete ja auch groß über das Thema das Blind Guardian bei dem Spiel einen Auftritt hatte... - seitdem fast ncihts mehr...

- außer das die CE ein Pet hat - und das nun irgendeine Plattform das Spiel zum Download bereitstellt gegen Geld... - bißchen arm find ich, im Gegensatz dazu, das man im Vorfeld schon ein paar Berichte rausgebracht hatte, über Blind Guardian und Sacred 2


mfg Madrake



Edith springt nochmals rein... - ich vermisse folgendes:

unter meinem Buffedprofil:

- Mybuffed Profil/Einstellungen/mybuffedeinstellungen - den Hacken für "Sacred 2: Fallen Angel" (Sacred 1 - Underworld gibts ja schon)


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> unter meinem Buffedprofil:
> 
> - Mybuffed Profil/Einstellungen/mybuffedeinstellungen - den Hacken für "Sacred 2: Fallen Angel" (Sacred 1 - Underworld gibts ja schon)



Ist jetzt drin - es wird jetzt auf die Spielzeit erfasst.


----------



## MoneyGhost (17. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> jaja - zu den zwei Postern über mir...
> 
> Apropo zu den Bugs...
> 
> die meisten sind so gut wie nicht erwähnenswert...




Ich denke, fast 1.500 Threads im Technik-Forum der offiziellen Sacred2 Seite über Abstürze, Lags, Bugs etc. widerlegen dein Argument relativ schnell.

Das Game ist voller Fehler, so sagen es auch zwischen 30-50% der User in diversen Foren, die an den jeweiligen Umfragen teilnehmen.


----------



## MoneyGhost (17. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> jaja - zu den zwei Postern über mir...
> 
> Grafik und SOundkartenprobleme sind meist von den Usern Hardwareprobleme die so gut wie nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben - man kann diese aber umgehen, wenn man weiß wie^^




Kleiner Nachtrage: Die Sound und Grafikkarten- Probleme treten *nur (!)* bei Sacred 2 auf, daher halte ich es für gewagt zu sagen, diese Probleme hätten nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Selbst die DEV's in den Foren schreiben, dass Sie immer noch versuchen, die Hardwarekompatibilität zu verbessern, da die Probleme bekannt sind


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrage: Die Sound und Grafikkarten- Probleme treten *nur (!)* bei Sacred 2 auf, daher halte ich es für gewagt zu sagen, diese Probleme hätten nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Selbst die DEV's in den Foren schreiben, dass Sie immer noch versuchen, die Hardwarekompatibilität zu verbessern, da die Probleme bekannt sind



Ich bin immernoch "scharf" auf das Spiel, warte mit dem Kauf noch auf eine neue - mh - Master, zumindest hoffe ich das es sowas geben wird, ansonsten werden die nächsten Patches den Kauf entscheiden. =)


----------



## Thront (18. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> @ Thront - wie soll die Grafik bei dir aussehen??? - so wie Diablo 1??? - btw. die Grafik ist absolut Klasse... - und wenn du das SPiel nichtmal getestet hattest halt dich dann da raus...





ich habe nicht die >>grafik<< gemeint sondern das design. das sind zwei verschiedene socken. informier dich !

MEINEM ästhetischen empfinden nach finde ich

-das interface lieblos und völlig hässlich (erinnert mich an arschgeweihe)

-das character design - fliegenden roboter-hunde, seraphim mit cher/ david hasselhoff klamotten

-ständig dumme comments

usw usw usw

das leveldesign wird später besser, auch die mounts find ich gut.



kurz + knapp: nix für mich.

PS: diablo 1 ---> in sachen grafik: das hatte wenigstens atmosphäre, und zwar eine stimmige...

ach is egal, is nix für mich


----------



## Madrake (18. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Ich denke, fast 1.500 Threads im Technik-Forum der offiziellen Sacred2 Seite über Abstürze, Lags, Bugs etc. widerlegen dein Argument relativ schnell.
> 
> Das Game ist voller Fehler, so sagen es auch zwischen 30-50% der User in diversen Foren, die an den jeweiligen Umfragen teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



nenn mir mal ein Rollenspiel das auf dem PC unter Windows lauffähig ist, das zum Release NICHT verbuggt war, bzw. bei einzelnen Usern keine Hardwareprobleme verursacht hatte...


z.B. Drakensang, kämpft noch immer gegen den absurden PC Absturz, den auch Sacred 2 hat, WoW zu Release, wenn zuviele Leute sich auf die Server einloggten sagte der Server "byebye" und dann war Server down... - ging so knapp halbes Jahr so. Das vereinzelt "unfertig" gestaltete Landschaften ausfindig werden bei einer so großen Spielewelt ist eigentlich in Kauf zu nehmen... (man kann ja mal was übersehen).
Thema Hardware, man fliege nur nach Shattrath rein wenn grad viel auf dem Server los ist, dann sagt auch schnell deine Hardware byebye und man laggt nur noch so herum... - ist auch Hardware abhängig - bzw. Grafikkarte - und das Problem hat Blizzard bis heute noch nicht im griff, wie man das auch für etwas ältere Rechner lösen kann.


@ Thront:

klar ist Sacred 2 im Vergleich zu Diablo total anders. Es ist auch allgemein komplett "bunter" aufgebaut, und nicht ganz so düster und "grau in grau" - es ist halt totale Geschmackssache. Und btw. es spielt sich auch anders als Diablo - der Grundstein vom Hack & Slay ist zwar noch vorhanden - aber Sacred 2 driftet schon langsam vom purem Hack & Slay ab. Und war eigentlich auch nie ein purer "Diablo Klon".


mfg Madrake


----------



## MoneyGhost (20. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> nenn mir mal ein Rollenspiel das auf dem PC unter Windows lauffähig ist, das zum Release NICHT verbuggt war, bzw. bei einzelnen Usern keine Hardwareprobleme verursacht hatte...




Davon habe ich gar nichts gesagt. Es ist die Fülle an Bugs, Lags und Problemen die in der Summe gesehen unverhältnismäßig sind, auch für ein Spiel, das gerade erst erschienen ist. 
Es gibt immer die ein, oder andere Konfiguration, unter denen ein Spiel Probleme macht, aber Sacred 2 hat dermaßen viele Probleme, dass es nicht nur an der Hardwarekonfighuration eines Rechners liegen kann, sondern vom Spiel selber die Probleme ausgehen. Auch hier kann ich als bestes Argument wieder nur auf das offizielle Technik-Forum hinweisen. Schau dir die Masse an Threads an und du siehst, dass Sacred 2 nur eine offene Beta ist, für die du 50e ausgeben darfst und den DEV's berichten kannst, was noch nicht stimmig ist.

An den Fakten ändert sich auch nichts, nur weil es bei dir einigermaßen gut läuft....die vielen anderen, verärgerten Käufer sehen das anders.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (11. November 2008)

Ich vermisse ein Sacred 2 - Forum hier auch sehr!


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (11. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> -ständig dumme comments



Ich find die Comments super! Wenn ich meine Seraphim ein wenig rumstehen lasse, steckt sie ihre Schwerter in den Boden und beschaut sich ihre Hände bzw. Fingernägel und hat dabei sonen absolut geilen, arroganten Blick drauf. Wenn ich sie dann noch länger stehen lasse, und vom PC weggehe, hör ich irgendwann eine leicht manisch-depressive Stimme die sagt "Er wird zurück kommen, er kommt schon zurück... Kommt er zurück?". Mir fällt jetzt leider grad kein Spruch ausser "Eine Seraphim schlägt man nicht!" ein. Ich finds auf jeden fall sehr nett und lebendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

